# Community thoughts - Repairable or Totalled?



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

Our vehicle was struck the other day. Driver door won't open. Curtain airbags on both sides deployed, driver's side airbag deployed. I couldn't really tell if B pillar impacted. 

Would B pillar tweak be automatic total, or is the B pillar sectional?


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

John4378 said:


> Our vehicle was struck the other day. Driver door won't open. Curtain airbags on both sides deployed, driver's side airbag deployed. I couldn't really tell if B pillar impacted.
> 
> Would B pillar tweak be automatic total, or is the B pillar sectional?
> View attachment 101700


It's definitely repairable don't think the insurance will tho. 

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

John4378 said:


> Our vehicle was struck the other day. Driver door won't open. Curtain airbags on both sides deployed, driver's side airbag deployed. I couldn't really tell if B pillar impacted.
> 
> Would B pillar tweak be automatic total, or is the B pillar sectional?
> View attachment 101700


John,

My MKIII Jetta took a hit from a Honda CBR400 at "65MPH." The door and the B pillar were like 10 inches inside the car. I have pics. Stare Farm totaled the car but I bought it back and had it fixed. They put the car on a floor jig and straightened B pillar out. Found another door and I couldn't even tell it was hit! 

These guys did an amazing job. In Maryland. I wanted to keep the car because I knew it could still drive and it's pretty rare color. So I got it fixed. If you can find someone to fix it and you want to keep vehicle, go for it. It's your freaking car. Do what you want. Hope it works out.


----------



## VolInGa (Jun 18, 2021)

chompa1422 said:


> It's definitely repairable don't think the insurance will tho.
> 
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


With parts as hard to come by as they are right now, total.


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

I regret your vehicle accident/loss, but hope no one was seriously injured. Based on this single photo, the body damage *looks* very repairable. I would be more concerned about the cost & labor required to replace all the airbags & curtains.

Can't help imagining your Atlas re-appearing on youtube next month:
"Welcome back to Foovie's Garage, the wackiest automotive channel on the web! Last week, I bought the *CHEAPEST *Volkswagen Atlas in North America, sight unseen, thru KOFART Auctions! I've been wanting one of these, the listing said it has only minor dents and scratches, and when I saw that grainy photo of the passenger side I just HAD to buy it! Well, the SUV arrived today, and ummmm. . . Now I see why nobody else was bidding. . . The body damage is actually minimal, but unfortunately I need to replace all 96 airbags. . . Hmmm, time to sell another Lamborghini."


----------



## McSpiffy (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that insurance companies will repair the vehicle vs. total it, even if its only ~$1000 they're saving.

I empathize with your situation and wish you a favorable outcome.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

VolInGa said:


> With parts as hard to come by as they are right now, total.


Agreed. Any parts not immediately available from the warehouse could be sitting on backorder for months.  

🍺


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

I recently purchased an atlas that was "totaled" purchased for 10k at auction and fixed with 5k labor included it's about to be finished. They already mock fitted everything and it all lines up. It's been painted just waiting on a lower control arm and slap the new wheel on there. And reinstall all the body parts. It also had driver airbag and both curtain airbags deployed. They weren't expensive and it's easy to swap out. The crash made it seem horrible but it was only the fender and the front bumper along with the driver side steering and suspension. If you can keep it and fix it go for it.























Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

chompa1422 said:


> I recently purchased an atlas that was "totaled" purchased for 10k at auction and fixed with 5k labor included it's about to be finished."..."It also had driver airbag and both curtain airbags deployed. They weren't expensive and it's easy to swap out."
> Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


Thank you for posting this info! Pleasantly surprised to know that Atlas airbags/curtains are not extremely expensive to replace!


----------



## chompa1422 (Sep 16, 2013)

qualls said:


> Thank you for posting this info! Pleasantly surprised to know that Atlas airbags/curtains are not extremely expensive to replace!


I bought them all certified pre-owned spend 550 for both curtain and 280 for the steering wheel airbag

Sent from my IN2019 using Tapatalk


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

Looks fixable, just parts money and time.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaguynj said:


> John,
> 
> My MKIII Jetta took a hit from a Honda CBR400 at "65MPH." The door and the B pillar were like 10 inches inside the car. I have pics. Stare Farm totaled the car but I bought it back and had it fixed. They put the car on a floor jig and straightened B pillar out. Found another door and I couldn't even tell it was hit!


Did the Honda rider survive?
Did you sell the car as a "rebuilt title, minor damage only needed new door"?
(Sorry. This state is a dumping ground for badly repaired totalled vehicles- it's a sore spot)
I totally understand fixing the car like you did since it was otherwise a very good car.
But I do wonder how much that initial crash fast bend and then the slow straightening weakens the structure at those areas.

OP.
It depends on how far the damages extends into the rest of the car.
Any other doors fitting wonky now?


----------



## qualls (Oct 25, 2015)

BRealistic said:


> Did you sell the car as a "rebuilt title, minor damage only needed new door"?
> (Sorry. This state is a dumping ground for badly repaired totalled vehicles- it's a sore spot)


Slightly off-topic, but that is a very interesting point. In some states, including mine, having a vehicle with a "Salvage/Rebuilt" title limits the type of auto insurance that can be obtained. Future resale is also impacted, although that is not a major concern of the OP.

I was searching for a used Porsche Cayenne several months ago, and kept running across several vehicles that seem to have been "title washed" thru either Texas or Tennessee. Some of the "rebuilt" vehicles were sketchy. . . But if you decide to buy this Atlas back, at least you can choose the repair shop and make sure they do an acceptable job.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

qualls said:


> Slightly off-topic, but that is a very interesting point. In some states, including mine, having a vehicle with a "Salvage/Rebuilt" title limits the type of auto insurance that can be obtained. Future resale is also impacted, although that is not a major concern of the OP.
> 
> I was searching for a used Porsche Cayenne several months ago, and kept running across several vehicles that seem to have been "title washed" thru either Texas or Tennessee. Some of the "rebuilt" vehicles were sketchy. . . But if you decide to buy this Atlas back, at least you can choose the repair shop and make sure they do an acceptable job.


Tennessee and Kentucky are bad about "rebuilds".
But I didn't think title washing was a thing anymore as you can just carfax and find out.
I guess hoping for buyer that doesn't?
-
Regarding totaled titles.
Sometimes you can negotiate used parts to lower the repair bill if on edge of totaling out the car if you want to keep it non-branded and get it repaired.
Well, my dad did with one car of his after it was rear ended.
So it must be possible.
..
also.
"Repaired" vehicles that have accident history on record should be required to upload images of the pre-repair damage state of the vehicle.
That way ANY future owner can access them and stop the lying about "totaled due to minor damage".
I looked at a truck with branded title due to just needing a fender and hood.
Googled the vin- found the auction where it was sold with a totally crushed cabin (fallen tree, most likely).
That should not be legal period.


----------



## DbilasTDI (Nov 5, 2017)

Once upon a time a bought a 92 Passat that was totaled out due to a fire in the HVAC controls. I fixed it and drove it for years insured by the same company who had totalled it b4.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BRealistic said:


> Tennessee and Kentucky are bad about "rebuilds".
> But I didn't think title washing was a thing anymore as you can just carfax and find out.
> I guess hoping for buyer that doesn't?
> -
> ...


A lot of the vehicles that are declared a total loss around here get shipped to México. They are then repaired and sold as “low mileage”, “no accidents”, “one owner”, etc. It is definitely “buyer beware”.  

🍺


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

DbilasTDI said:


> Once upon a time a bought a 92 Passat that was totaled out due to a fire in the HVAC controls. I fixed it and drove it for years insured by the same company who had totalled it b4.


And the fact that the entire "rebuilt title" thing is ripe with fraud devalues all rebuilt cars- even the ones that 100% deserve to be kept on the road as the "total" was due to non critical/cosmetic damage.
Frankly cosmetic damaged vehicle should not be branded total imho.
OMG it got hail dents.
It's unsafe for public use!
That's just wasteful.

EDIT.
Sorry OP.
I'll shut up now.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

new doors and body work to the rear quarter. MAYBE a front fender also. You can get complete doors with interior from a junk yard. MAYBE not the same color, but paint shop will fix. Not bad at all, but this is all I can see from the pics.

As to the B pillar, it is impossible to tell from the pic. A frame straightening machine could tell you how bent, if any, it is.


----------



## Jettaguynj (Jun 21, 2020)

BRealistic said:


> Did the Honda rider survive?
> Did you sell the car as a "rebuilt title, minor damage only needed new door"?
> (Sorry. This state is a dumping ground for badly repaired totalled vehicles- it's a sore spot)
> I totally understand fixing the car like you did since it was otherwise a very good car.
> ...


BR,

Sorry didn't see your reply till this a.m. Allergies kicking my behind! No, the guy died. The car was structurally sound. I never had any problems alignment-wise or shaking or anything. I've replaced everything(steering rack, tie rods, power steering pump, hoses, etc. Since NGP did suspension/motor, it's like a new car. Glad I fixed it. Love the car to death. If you find a shop that specializes in frame repair, you should be fine. You ever see episode of GAS Monkey Garage and that Ferrari F40? That frame was twisted like a pretzel and they fixed it. Go for it!


----------



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

John4378 said:


> Our vehicle was struck the other day. Driver door won't open. Curtain airbags on both sides deployed, driver's side airbag deployed. I couldn't really tell if B pillar impacted.
> 
> Would B pillar tweak be automatic total, or is the B pillar sectional?
> View attachment 101700


Declared a loss yesterday 7/14/21. Question now is, when will ordering open up for the 2022 Atlas? I'd hate to order a 2021.5 tomorrow, and the 2022 goes into production a week or so later. Does anyone know if I can convert an order from a 2021.5 to a 2022? Sales manager simply said I would be counting against their allocation.


----------



## mtbsteve (Dec 6, 2011)

John4378 said:


> Declared a loss yesterday 7/14/21. Question now is, when will ordering open up for the 2022 Atlas? I'd hate to order a 2021.5 tomorrow, and the 2022 goes into production a week or so later. Does anyone know if I can convert an order from a 2021.5 to a 2022? Sales manager simply said I would be counting against their allocation.


I saw an article online that listed 2022 production starting in July but can't confirm that. I have not seen any when doing a quick national search online. VW website doesn't even list 2022 on it. If you are looking now you would be looking at leftover 2021 and more current 2021.5 models. Considering all of the changes made for for the 21.5 model, I doubt there will be any major changes for 2022 models and given the state of the car industry right now, likely not huge discounts on the leftovers as the the '22s come out.


----------



## John4378 (Jun 11, 2014)

I may have read the same article regarding 2022 production. All valid points on the 2021.5's. It's for those reasons, why I'll most likely just order a 2021.5. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Jettaguynj said:


> BR,
> 
> Sorry didn't see your reply till this a.m. Allergies kicking my behind! No, the guy died.


That sucks. rip.



> You ever see episode of GAS Monkey Garage and that Ferrari F40? That frame was twisted like a pretzel and they fixed it. Go for it!


Yeah, but you are talking about an appreciating asset like a race car with provenance and racing fame.
Those can always be rebuilt because there is always enough money in the value to make it worth doing correctly.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

John4378 said:


> I may have read the same article regarding 2022 production. All valid points on the 2021.5's. It's for those reasons, why I'll most likely just order a 2021.5. Thanks for the feedback.


According to the dealer here, the order book for 2021.5 Atlas is closed. They are ordering 2022 models now. There are a few existing 2021.5 models sitting at some dealers, but inventory is very low. 

The supply problem is not expected to improve for several months. Unfortunately, you need a car today (or yesterday). I hope the insurance company will reimburse you at the new higher transaction prices.

🍺


----------



## ToadStool (May 2, 2021)

Sorry to see/hear. For some people (me included) when a vehicle is this damaged, I much prefer to see it totaled rather than fixed. Even if it cost me a couple of thousand to ensure it's totaled. Years ago I was T-boned driver's side by a little gal going 55mph in a 45 mph zone and she ran a red light. Luckily she slammed on her brakes at the last second so her bumper nose-dived into my floor pan and the door post. Probably 3 times worse than yours and had about a 14-diameter gap to see the road beneath my feet. Driving it home on the freeway from the accident (slow lane) the stares we got from other drivers was hilarious. Anyway, repairs were estimated about $500 less than totaled so it was repaired. Couldn't wait to trade it in on something / anything else.

On another note. If you're not at fault, don't forget to file a claim with the other driver's insurance company for your diminution of value. Not many seem to be aware of this and if not research it, then claim it. Wife's car was hit and got $4200 over and above all repair costs and the total damage was I think $5300. Another time for my own vehice with $5500 total damage and all I could get was I think $1400 after filing a diminution of value claim. Well worth fighting for I think. But the insurance companies will play hardball. But it's the law - if that still means anything these days.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

That sucks but I've been hearing that insurance companies are apparently totalling lots of cars these days and it has nothing to do with the value or repair costs. It's about parts. If they can't get a part they will just total it.


----------

